# Spitfire - martyn ware - no illegal connections - synth library - new exclusive interview with the m



## Synesthesia (May 29, 2014)

*NEW & EXCLUSIVE:*

PIONEER MARTYN WARE TALKS TO US EXCLUSIVELY ABOUT THE ROLAND SYSTEM 100, HIS ARMOURY OF VINTAGE SYNTHS AND THE GENESIS OF HIS SAMPLE LIBRARY; http://www.spitfireaudio.com/martyn-ware-no-illegal-connections (&quot;NO ILLEGAL CONNECTIONS&quot;)




===========================

Spitfire releases Martyn Ware NIC library:

*CHECK OUT a very interesting Q&A with the man himself:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/martyn-ware-qa.html*


*A TRUE PIONEER AND FOUNDING MEMBER OF TRAILBLAZING ACTS THE HUMAN LEAGUE AND HEAVEN 17 PRODUCES AN EXCLUSIVE SELECTION OF CLASSIC ANALOGUE SYNTH AND DRUM SOUNDS FROM HIS COLLECTION OF RAREFIED ELECTRONIC DELIGHTS.*

*AS A RECORD PRODUCER AND ARTIST, MARTYN HAS FEATURED ON RECORDINGS TOTALLING OVER 50 MILLION SALES WORLDWIDE*


AVAILABLE BY DOWNLOAD-ONLY - http://www.spitfireaudio.com/martyn-ware-no-illegal-connections (EXCLUSIVELY FROM SPITFIRE AUDIO) - AND WITH A TIME-LIMITED LAUNCH OFFER HERE AT A *25% DISCOUNT* PRICE OF *£75* (FULL PRICE £99)! (Offer ends 12th June 2014)







With over *270* delectable presets, some with up to *5* distinctly different mixable signal paths giving a total library size of *13.5 GB* in compressed downloadable data from *25.1 GB of WAV* a total of *11016 samples*! 

This library is broad selection of synth and drums sounds that chart the very beginnings of UK electronica and synthesizer pop which were to influence heavily the burgeoning "*electro*" subset of the NY hip hop scene led by the likes of Afrika Bambaataa in the late seventies and early eighties. 

With a huge selection of pads, leads, pops, drums, fx, amazing tempo locked sequences and curios designed by hand, by the man himself plus a comprehensive selection of warped versions, sound designed by top award winning composers and producers. All presented in "super mono" to give you a selection of channels processed via vintage class-a analogue outboard processing.


*Martyn Ware* has been an essential and avid contributor to electro-pop music since the late 1970’s, and is partly responsible for such hit records as ‘*Being Boiled*’ and ‘*Temptation*’. As well as being a founding member of *British Electric Foundation, The Human League and Heaven 17,* Martyn has worked with a myriad of talent including *Tina Turner, Chaka Khan, Erasure, Marc Almond, Mavis Stapes and Terence Trent D’Arby*.

We're delighted that Martyn has agreed to create a totally bespoke selection of composer and producer tools from a mind that has created so much innovation and sonic ingenuity.




Here are a couple of audio demos:

One Hundred Systems - Henson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/nic/OneHundredSystems_CH.mp3[/mp3]

System Overload - Thomson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/nic/SystemOverload_PT.mp3[/mp3]

links for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ems_CH.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oad_PT.mp3


AVAILABLE NOW UNTIL JUNE 12th 2014 AT A 25% DISCOUNT PRICE OF £75 (FULL PRICE £99).

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/martyn-ware-n-i-c-released.html (HERE):

*NB: THIS IS NOT A KONTAKT "PLAYER" INSTRUMENT AND REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR HIGHER*


----------



## gaz (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC Vintage Synth library!*

Wow, totally unexpected but most welcome! I still have The Human League's Travelogue and Reproduction vinyls and listen to them this day! I haven't even seen the video yet but hits is an instant buy for me!

Cheers!
Gari


----------



## dinerdog (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC Vintage Synth library!*

Ha, this sounds amazing. I'm actually starting a documentary that takes place in NYC in the 70s & 80s. Brilliant addition here! : >


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 29, 2014)

Looks interesting. Love Martyn Ware's stuff - that early Human League stuff, and always adored Let Me Go.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC Vintage Synth library! MP3 demos added!*

The Sheffield Sound
If I could kiss you guys I would ! :? 
maybe in a future update Martin could add the Jupiter 4 as well. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_s8BVpMHhA


----------



## geronimo (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC Vintage Synth library! 25% discount promo!*

I like the sounds passing through the A path .


----------



## Neifion (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC Vintage Synth library! 25% discount promo!*

I love how it says "presented in SUPER MONO" on the cover! :mrgreen:


----------



## blougui (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC Vintage Synth library! 25% discount promo!*



Neifion @ Sat May 31 said:


> I love how it says "presented in SUPER MONO" on the cover! :mrgreen:



Reminds me of Supermarionation :mrgreen: 
(I know Spector should jump to mind when talking 'bout the pros of Mono v/s Stereo but hey, I'm more into Gerry Anderson)


----------



## Ed (May 31, 2014)

Not really into the vintage sounds. But I like the more sound design stuff at the end, shame the entire lib isn't like that!


----------



## british_bpm (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC Vintage Synth library! 25% discount promo!*

It's very much a vintage sounding library with some of the most tender and authentic sounds from Martyn's formative era. Every sound I have played has inspired new avenues of composition. I look forward to doing some more demos with it next week!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC! 25% discount promo - Check out the new Q&A!*

*CHECK OUT a very interesting Q&A with the man himself:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/martyn-ware-qa.html*


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire releases MARTYN WARE - NIC! 25% discount promo ENDS TODAY!!*

*DISCOUNT PRICE ENDS SHORTLY -- the discount price will end at 8pm TODAY (THURSDAY) UK TIME.*


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 11, 2014)

*NEW & EXCLUSIVE:*

PIONEER MARTYN WARE TALKS TO US EXCLUSIVELY ABOUT THE ROLAND SYSTEM 100, HIS ARMOURY OF VINTAGE SYNTHS AND THE GENESIS OF HIS SAMPLE LIBRARY; http://www.spitfireaudio.com/martyn-ware-no-illegal-connections (&quot;NO ILLEGAL CONNECTIONS&quot;)


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 11, 2014)

Legend!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice review here:
http://www.economicvoice.com/martyn-ware-n-i-c-review/


----------



## geronimo (Sep 19, 2014)

It would be good to have a function like in the new versions of ALBION "https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/q86/s526x296/10620723_947227298627896_3088733335641387495_n.jpg?oh=657f8202d6fca053ebce5b8eebfc45da&oe=5482D025 (New Mic Mixer presets functions)" on to this library as well .


----------



## geronimo (Sep 21, 2014)

=o Some patches https://www.sendspace.com/file/syjowq (HERE) from this Library highlighting the Amped part of the pickup configuration to get heavy or destructive sounds _ _-)


----------

